# INSIDE THE VORTEX



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

check out this clip just a little something to get the blood pumping. but it raises a good ??? when do you shoot? I will usally wait untill the third pass in range it seems like if they make three passes and dont drop the landing gear they slow start getting higher. but if there are alot more birds coming i will try to shoot the first pass in rang so that i can get a shot at the next bunch instead of them all grouping up and giving me only one opertunity or drifting away. any way you do it seems like you always sit back when its over and wonder if you should have waited one more pass.


----------



## jwild1022 (Feb 9, 2009)

That got the blood pumpin. Reminds me of a hunt me and two buddies had last year. Ended up with 39 birds out of one flock. Had so many birds craping on us it was like it was raining. Awesome video though, cant belive they didnt shoot earlier, you never know though. If you wait you could have them all in your lap or end up skunked. Just the way it goes.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Just two more weeks......

Awesome footage!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

The second swing didnt look bad either!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Been there. That is why I get up at 3 in the morning. Spend thousands every year. And have a reason for living!


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

jwild1022 said:


> That got the blood pumpin. Reminds me of a hunt me and two buddies had last year. Ended up with 39 birds out of one flock. Had so many birds craping on us it was like it was raining. Awesome video though, cant belive they didnt shoot earlier, you never know though. If you wait you could have them all in your lap or end up skunked. Just the way it goes.


So THREE GUY'S RELOADED AND SHOT 5 SHELLES 3 TIMES ON THE SAME FLOCK WITH ALMOST 90% AC ? AND THEN YOU REALIZED IT WAS ALL A DREAM RIGHT?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

wow, thats one tornado id like to be in the eye of


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

SNOW DUSTER said:


> jwild1022 said:
> 
> 
> > That got the blood pumpin. Reminds me of a hunt me and two buddies had last year. Ended up with 39 birds out of one flock. Had so many birds craping on us it was like it was raining. Awesome video though, cant belive they didnt shoot earlier, you never know though. If you wait you could have them all in your lap or end up skunked. Just the way it goes.
> ...


havent you ever heard of getting more than one with one shot?


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome video but as for the question, "when to take um". That is very hard to say. Seems like every time we end up taking a big size group of birds we are always saying "we shoud have took them last pass" OR "we should have waited another pass". Just to many variables to determine when is the best time.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Seeing the whole video......I'd say at 1:55-1:57 of the video. Of course,while out hunting you never know about the next pass and what will happen. Plus,it's hard to say where the shooters were in the spread in relation to where the camera is.

Alex


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Great Video


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Wonder what time of day that video was taken? Hmmmmm.


----------



## jwild1022 (Feb 9, 2009)

We hunted over water and let the birds land at about 40 yards. We ended up waiting for the very last batch to almost land and took them in the air, the rest of the birds ended up getting plowed when they took off. 3 guys with magazine extensions, shooting 3 1/2 inch BB. 39 birds no lie, we did have a few cripples to chase to get the 39. I dont like having cripples but it is though with thousands of birds in your face.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

YOWZA !! That's better then the little blue pill !!!!


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sure does get one pumped up. Had a flock similar to that last year in Mound City. We kinda fell into the same situation, amazement of how many birds are around, then waiting probably a little to long, wanting more birds to come in even closer. I am by no means, but seems shots should have been called earlier, but then again the entire experienc had to have been awesome and they still killed some birds, so wasnt a total loss. I found last year that usually arond the third circle, we were taking our shots; however, sometimes more and sometimes less. Seems in my limited time hunting these birds there is no steadfast rule, and probably will never be.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Definately would have pulled the trigger sooner but DANG that would be INTENSE!!!


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

goosegrinder said:


> Seeing the whole video......I'd say at 1:55-1:57 of the video. Of course,while out hunting you never know about the next pass and what will happen. Plus,it's hard to say where the shooters were in the spread in relation to where the camera is.
> 
> Alex


And also they didn't look too bad rite after 1:00 as well rite around 1:03 or so!!!

What a site!


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

when i run into that type of situation I never get that many birds . when they are thick like that i get more out of watching them work than i would shooting pluse after you shoot its all over I think they played it out real nice they spent as much time enjoying those birds as they could and they where still able to shoot a few i am not sure but it looked like that last pass the birds where leaving.

ANYBODY ELSE FIND THEMSELVES COMING BACK TO WATCH THIS CLIP ON A DAILY BASIS??


----------

